# Adding Photos in Dreamweaver 8??



## janeknyc (Feb 21, 2007)

I am new to Dreamweaver 8. A web designer set up a website for me, but now I'm on my own to add text and add photos to already existing pages in dreamweaver 8. I know how to add a table. Once the table appears on the page, I kow how to drag on the corners to stretch out the table. I know how to put the text into the table, but then....when I save it...the inserting of the table stretches out the entire page and nothing looks the same as it did! I want to be able to move the table around the page and center it, etc. Someone told me to click on the outside left hand margin of the page..but then what?

I know how to add a photo (image)...but the same thing happens. It gets added to the page very veryHUGE..I can then resize the photo by clicking on the corners...but then it doesn't get formatted properly and also messes up the entire page. What I want to do is build my website with text and photos, and I can't figure out how to format either so it looks right. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

To fix the large image problem, make sure the images are the desired size before you even insert them into your web page. This will also save a lot of bandwidth.

To center a table, select the whole table, and then click on the CENTER option in dreamweaver. It should be at the bottem, under Properties. If you don't see properties, go to Window > And make sure there is a check mark next to properties.


----------



## janeknyc (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I basically need instructions from the start, almost written like:

1. Open dreamweaver page.
2. Insert image, etc. etc. In a way, your explanation is a bit over my head.

Do you need to insert a table BEFORE you insert an image? I'm confused. Any help, in a very simple, straightforward way would be so appreciated. The image is already sized properly, when it was created in adobe photoshop. However, when I "insert image" in dreamweaver, it still shows up very very large on the page. Of course, I can size it by pulling at the ends and can make it smaller, but then it is still all over the page, and I can't get it where I want it.

If you could write something out very simply, with the assumption that i KNOW NOTHING, that would be great!
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

First you need to edit the image in some kind of image editing program, like Paint or Photoshop.

I'm pretty sure if you try to resize an image in Dreamweaver it will only add the "height" and "width" attributes to the image (keeping it at the original size, but making it look smaller)

"very veryHUGE" images take longer to load and use up a lot of bandwidth, even if you shrink them with "height" and "width". You should make the actual image smaller before putting it in Dreamweaver.

If the image looks ok in photoshop but gets larger in dreamweaver then maybe the image in photoshop was scaled down. Use the magnifying glass tool in photoshop to look at the image at 100% to see how big it really is.


----------



## janeknyc (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your post. I have made the photo pretty small in photoshop.

I need to know how to insert it in dreamweaver. Do you need to create a table first, and then insert it...or do you just click on "insert image".

Once I insert the image, how can I move it around so it stays in 1 place..in the right place?
I am new, so if you could lay it out in very lay person's terms, that would be so much appreciated!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

To insert a table:

1.) Open up the html page
2.) Go to Insert > Image
3.) Browse for the image, and hit select
4.) It should appear on the new page, save it, and hit F12 to test the page

Now if you want the image centered, or all the way to the right, or all the way to the left, select the image, and click on the Center Option (should be similar to microsoft word) at the very bottem, under Properties:

Here is a screen shot:









*If you don't see properties, go to Window at the top, next to help, and make sure Properties is selected, it should be the second one on the list.

Hope that helps.


----------

